# [SOLVED] Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!



## Rasmus Hoell (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello

I´m in a state of frustration with my newly built computer. Upon boot, in the process of either entering Windows 7 RC (already installed on a harddisk from my previous computer) or installing Win 7 RC/Win XP SP1 (on a totally new harddisk) my newly built computer shows a BSOD with the message: "IRQL not less or equal" and a stop error of the following type: 0x0000000A (parameter1, parameter2, parameter3, parameter4)

Sometimes the Blue screen doens´t even show and the computer just restarts. All this happens on the exact same spot during boot.

At this point I should have to say, that this computer is a replacement for a computer I built a couple of months ago. The "old" computer was destroyed in a lightning storm. The technicians said that the motherboard was fried, but that the hard drives seemed to work. Thus, they returned the hard drives to me (so I could retrieve my data), and trashed the rest of the computer. There are two reasons for mentioning this: 

1:my new computer is built from almost the same parts (thus assuring compatibility between different parts)
2: I tried to boot my new computer with the hard disks that were returned to me (I fear possible damage to the hard drives might have resulted in damage to my new system. In some obscure way I can´t figure out)

The specs of my new computer is:

*Motherboard: * Intel DP43TF ATX Socket775 boxed BOXDP43TF
*Video Card:* Inno3D 9500GT-I4F3DH, 1024MB DDR2
*Ram:* 2x Transcend aXeRAM DDR2 800MHz, 4GB, (KIT), CL4-4-4-12, 240Pin, 1.8 V (2 sets of dual-channel ram-sticks)
*CPU:* Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 / 2.83 GHz Processor
*Power Supply: *Antec CP-850 (850 W)
*Hard Drives:* 2x 500GB 'Barracuda 7200.12' SATA-300 7200rpm 16MB
+ two hard drives from the computer that was zapped. As i mentioned earlier, they seemed to work (I was actually able to turn on the computer after the lightning strike, and Windows loaded fine. The USB-ports were dead, though. From that I thought it reasonable to assume that the drives were intact). These drives were: 500GB 'Barracuda 7200.12' SATA-300 7200rpm 16MB + 250GB Barracuda 7200.12 SATA-300 8MB

My previous computer was different in the following aspects:

*Ram: * 8GB G.Skill DDR2 PC2-6400 PQ Series (5-5-5-15) Quad Channel kit, 800 mHz, 1.8 V
*Power Supply: *Antec Neo HE 550 (550W)
*Hard Drives:* 500GB 'Barracuda 7200.12' SATA-300 7200rpm 16MB + 250GB Barracuda 7200.12 SATA-300 8MB (These are the hard drives moved to the new computer)

As for compatibility, everything should work together fine (at least that was how it turned out in the previous computer). I was not able to get hold of the same type of ram, so I bought two pairs of Dual-Channel Ram instead of a Quad-Channel Kit. Could this be a problem?
The new Ram are faster, but the frequency and voltage are the same...

When i assembled the computer I was very careful not to damage the components (with static charges or physical shocks), so I find it unlikely that the building process can have been harmful. It is still a possibility of course.

I´ve browsed the internet for solutions and have tried the following:

*RAM TESTING:* I´ve tested the ram one by one with no success. I´ve also run the Memtest386+ numerous times (standard tests, bit-fade test and uncached test) with no error reports. I ran the Windows memory test, also with no result. So the ram seems clear, although it seems to be the typical cause for this kind of problem. Is it possible for Ram to be registed in BIOS and memory-tested without being fully compatible with the motherboard?

*Disassembling unnecessary hardware:*

Hard drives: First I disassebled the old hard disks that might have suffered damage. I then tried to install a fresh Windows 7 RC on one of the new disks I bought. Shows same error.

*Update BIOS:* Intels own no-boot wizard adviced me to update BIOS. http://www.intel.com/support/motherboard...wizards/noboot/
Didn´t helt.

*Check CPU-fan and temperatures CPU-temp:* The fan is spinning, and everything looks fine in the BIOS hardware monitoring section.

*Clear CMOS:* I had the CMOS battery removed to reset everything. Didn´t give new results either.

Trying all these things to no avail leaves me quite puzzled on what the cause of the problem might be. My own suggestions would be something in the vein of:

-damaged CPU
-damaget Motherboard
-faulty RAM (although well-tested)
-damaged circuits in the system as a result of having had the old (possibly damaged hard disks) installed.
-Faulty Power Supply

Does anyone have a suggestion on a solution or a method of finding the source of the problem? I would be very grateful

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rasmus Hoell (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

I disassembled the computer to look for blown capacitors and the like. I found nothing of that sort, but what I did find was something I´d also noticed when i built the PC: some black stuff resembling a number (176) on the backside of my motherboard.
I didn´t notice something like that on my previous motherboard, but I thought it was a product number or something in that vein. Didn´t think of it as harmful... But now i came to wonder, if this black stuff could be the cause of some kind of shortcut in the motherboard?
It is located underneath the PCI-sockets. This might seem paranoid, but I´m quite desperate of finding a clue on what component is giving me this error. I have a hard time imagining that it is other than a hardware-issue.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

post the mini dumps for someone to check

C:\Windows\Minidump\Minidump.dmp


----------



## Rasmus Hoell (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

I doubt that I have any minidumps, because I´m not even able to complete a windows installation.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

clear the drive with killdisk

http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm

then try formatting and installing with only 1 stick of ram in,you can add the rest later


----------



## Rasmus Hoell (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

I erased the HDD with killdisk and tried to install windows with only 1 ram stick installed. I tried them all, but the same error happened. I´m really puzzled!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

It sounds like either a BIOS setting or a faulty motherboard, but it sounds strange to be the motherboard. Can you get into safe mode?

I'll take a look at your motherboard manual for anything that could cause a problem.


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

It could also be a failing PSU, Try posting the temps, voltages and fan speeds.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*



spike2me said:


> It could also be a failing PSU, Try posting the temps, voltages and fan speeds.


I can't see it being PSU or overheating because it stops at the same place every time.


----------



## Get Rekd (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

Try resetting your bios to default and don't change anything you don't know about.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

When I'm having issues during a build I tend to go to as basic a hardware configuration as I possibly can. Just mobo/cpu/ram (making sure everything is seated properly, HD, Optical Drive and that's about it. Obviously if you don't have onboard video, a video card. I usually set the BIOS to factory and only change what's absolutely necessary to function. Typically that works for me. I've also taken all hardware out of the case and laid it on an anti-static mat that I have and hook up some push-type switches I have so that I can start the machine (hooked to the power switched header on the mobo). I noticed you have a smaller power supply in your new computer, any chance of it causing issues?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

at what stage is the error coming in


----------



## Rasmus Hoell (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

To djaburg: The PSU is bigger in the newer computer (from 550W to 850). The quality of the PSU should also have been improved. It seems that this error comes up no matter what i disassemble. I haven´t actually done the test you mention (benchmark test, is it?). I´d say I´ve done something very similar, though. The computer is totally stripped down: 1 hard drive, 1 ram stick, processor, and video card. no optical drive, keyboard or mouse. I clear CMOS; same result. Nothing seems to affect the situation.

to dai, spike2me, InfalliblexOne: yes, the computer breaks down at the same spot every time, and can run ram-tests, hard-disk erasure algorithms for 8+ hours without any breakdowns. I´d say it´s definately not a temperature issue either. The BIOS monitoring of temperatures looks absolutely fine.
I tried to disable the optical drive, to run windows from the older harddrive from my previous computer. I don´t think the optical drive is the cause, because the same thing happens:
_It stops on the windows loading screen (with the microsoft windows logo displayed). This is where it stops both when I try to install on a fresh hard drive and when i try to boot windows from my older hard drive.
_
I did notice one thing though. I tried to install windows XP, and got to the point where it says "installaing devices". In the middle of that process it broke down. It did this in each of the 4 attemps i made at installing XP. I wondered if it could be a fault in the video card? Since the ram seems fine, and the other components (HDD´s, MB, PSU) would be unlikely to cause the crash.
On the Microsoft support site, I read that the IRQ error occured when there was a conflict in memory allocation, and that it could be related to all devices having to with memory, especially those containing memory (such as RAM, HDD´s and video cards).
So I borrowed a Video card from one of my friends and tested it. The result was unchanged: IRQL_Not_Less_Or_Equal

I´m thinking of returning the motherboard to the webshop. Do you indeed think it is very unlikely that this could be a motherboard issue?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

It's stopping when it's searching for a device. I don't think it's a motherboard issue. Video card seems likely, or maybe something in your PCI slots (network card, sound card, etc.). Does the bar move at all, or does it just stop at the loading screen?


----------



## Rasmus Hoell (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

the pci-slots are empty, only the pci-express is occupied by the video-card, and I´ve tried to different cards by now. There is no on-board-card.

During the installation of windows XP, the bar reaches about 70% and the blue screen erupts.

During installation or load of windows 7, the crash happens at the windows logo (there is thus no bar). Often it gets stuck on that screen for quite sometime before it reboots (I can see it freezes because the logo stops its pulsating animation).


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

Can you boot into safe mode?


----------



## Rasmus Hoell (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

When I try to do so, the computer starts to load a lot of .sys-files. It actually freezes when it loads: \Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CLASSPNP.SYS


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

Stops when loading *Plug and Play*...

I'll look into it.

EDIT: disable AHCI in your BIOS.


----------



## Rasmus Hoell (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

actually, after a lot of waiting-time (while loading the CLASSPNP.SYS), I got into safe-mode! 
I believe it rebooted the last time I let it wait, so this might be an unstable "platform" so to say. What would you recommend me to check while I´m in safe mode?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

Look in the *Device Manager* (info here if you need it: http://cid-120d9bfa03f629fd.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!120D9BFA03F629FD!151.entry) and see if there are any red X's or yellow !'s.


----------



## Rasmus Hoell (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

Actually, there is a yellow ! under 

Other devices -> PCI Simple Communications Controller

Could it be a "routing"-problem related to IRQ-clashes?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

That right there is the problem. Try right-clicking it and selecting *Update Driver Software*. Anything available online?


----------



## Get Rekd (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

Once you find the drivers for the hardware you should be fine.


----------



## Rasmus Hoell (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

I found a software disk to my motherboard, and fixed the driver problem. The device manager shows no errors anymore.

Yet I still can´t start Windows normally, and the "Repair Windows" feature upon startup also crashes.

What change this driver fix has made seems for me right now to be, that I can load "safe mode" much faster (it only makes a brief halt, say 15-20 seconds, on loading CLASSPNP.SYS).
I´ve gotten into safe mode 4 times with no crashes, so it seems consistent. That must be a start afterall....

Regarding disabling the AHCI in BIOS, I was not able to find anything of that name in BIOS. Could you pinpoint where it might be, and do you still think it could have anything to do with the crashing?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

Don't worry about AHCI for now. 

Once in Safe Mode, please follow these instructions: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Try Safe Mode with Networking, but if it doesn't work then just use a flash drive to transfer the files.


----------



## Rasmus Hoell (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

I did the "BSOD_Vista_v2-2_jcgriff2_.bat"-test, and have attached the results. I was not able to create the system health report. The "perfmon /report"-command brought me to the resource and perfomance monitor which gave me the message:

An error occured while attempting to generate the report. 

The system cannot find the path specified. 

I´ve looked around the internet for a solution to this problem, and haven´t been able to solve it. Is there perhaps any third party software that could create a similar report, or does anyone know a way to fix this?

Btw. I´m writing from the computer with the issues, which means I´m able to get into safe mode with networking. So far so good! I really appreciate your help:smile:

EDIT: Also, I wonder; what was the purpose for downloading Autoruns? I could not find any place in the procedure where I had to use it.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

Downloading Autoruns just provides us with more information on your system. Nothing to worry about in your case; I don't thing that it will help. The performance report (*perfmon*) can wait as well.

Thanks for the files. I'll look through them shortly.

EDIT: There are no minidumps from the BSODs in there. Please go via safe mode to *C:\Windows\Minidump*. Zip all of its contents and attach them to your next post, the same way you attached the other files.

From a preliminary analysis, I believe that it's hardware, possibly your network card:

```
Event[120]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2007-12-31T22:39:58.312
  Event ID: 7001
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Rasmus-PC
  Description: 
The Network Store Interface Service service depends on the NSI proxy service driver. service which failed to start because of the following error: 
A device attached to the system is not functioning.

Event[121]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2007-12-31T22:39:58.312
  Event ID: 7001
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Rasmus-PC
  Description: 
The TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper service depends on the Ancillary Function Driver for Winsock service which failed to start because of the following error: 
A device attached to the system is not functioning.

Event[122]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2007-12-31T22:39:58.312
  Event ID: 7001
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Rasmus-PC
  Description: 
The DNS Client service depends on the NetIO Legacy TDI Support Driver service which failed to start because of the following error: 
A device attached to the system is not functioning.
```
Open your *Device Manager *(if you don't know how, tutorial here: http://cid-120d9bfa03f629fd.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!120D9BFA03F629FD!151.entry), find your network adapters and right-click them>*Disable*. Understand that *you will not be able to connect to the internet with this computer until it's enabled again*, so do this last.

Report back with your other computer. Good luck.


----------



## trip1red (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

memory check it with memtest


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

The batch file will generate an Autoruns report that will be included in the TSF_Vista folder. In this case it wasn't present in the files that you've uploaded.


----------



## Rasmus Hoell (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

I was not able to detect the minidumps folder (although I´ve configured windows to show hidden folders and the like).

Am I right in assuming that the minidumps are screenshots of the BSODs? In that case, there might simply not be any minidumps.
My intuition on this is:

In various attemps at either installing windows 7/XP on a new hard disk drive or opening the already installed Windows 7 on my older hard drives, I´ve encountered a system crash. These crashed may or may not have contained a BSOD with the IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL error. In the cases where no BSOD was present, the computer just rebooted.

To be perfectly clear with what scenarios I have encountered:

*Windows 7 install on fresh drive*: Computer freezes briefly on screen with windows logo, followed by either a BSOD or a reboot.

*Windows XP Install on fresh drive*: under the installation process, the computer ALWAYS gives the BSOD at the exact same spot, about 70% into the "installing devices" process.

*Windows 7 startup from older harddisk*: In the boot manager, I get the option of starting windows 7 normally, or launching startup repair. In both cases, the screen freezes at the windows logo (same spot as during win 7 install). It then reboots. I believe I´ve had a BSOD in this situation at some point, but I might be wrong because I might have confused it with the windows 7 install procedure, where it actually did turn up. In the various attemps I´ve made at starting windows 7 normally the last couple of days, I´ve not had any error.

*Disabling network adapter*: There was one network adapter in the device manager (on-board Intel). Disabling this device made no difference. Neither did disabling the On-board LAN feature in BIOS.

Could a bad circuit in the on-board network adapter be the cause?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

When the system crashes there are several steps that occur. 2 of these are the painting of the actual BSOD scree, and the generation and storage of the dump file so that it's able to be recovered when the system reboots. These are not identical - the BSOD screen provides some info that can be looked up here: http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#Example The Windows Debugging Tools let you analyze the dump file for more detailed information.

There are many different reasons for a minidump file not being generated. The most common reason is that they aren't set to be generated. To check this, go to C:\Windows and look for a file named MEMORY.DMP - if you have that file the system isn't set to make minidumps, but is recording the memory dumps.

If you find the MEMORY.DMP file, you can upload it to a file sharing service and post a link to it here (so we can download and analyze it).

Here's a link on how to set the system for minidumps: http://www.carrona.org/setmini.html


----------



## Rasmus Hoell (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

I´ve been witness to something quite weird. After following the procedure you linked to, I activated the minidump feature in my Windows 7 64-bit.

What puzzles me is that the dumps (memory and minidump) show up in the windows folder of my Windows 7 32-bit (I dual booted on my old computer because some of the programs I´m running are not 64-bit compatible).

Right now I´m writing from windows 7 32-bit, and I should suppose that the dumps are from the 32-bit version. I checked the properties for system startup and recovery, and they were actually not set to create minidumps (see screenshot). It would seem unlikely, but perhaps the dumps were misplaced by the windows 64-bit system? 

Anyway, I did also install the device drivers for the PCI Simple Communications Controller here, and the 32-bit windows behaves exactly the same way as my 64-bit version. I guess an answer to the problems of 32-bit would work for 64-bit as well. At least I hope so.

You´ll find the minidump attached, and you can download the memory dump from this location (24 MB, Zipped):

http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1432007/MEMORY.zip


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

8E, caused by *USBPORT.SYS*.

Also notice that my symbols are "wrong", but we'll go into that later.


```
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1000008E, {c000001d, 8e406801, 807dfb8c, 0}

***** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.

*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!KPRCB                                      ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!KPRCB                                      ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT+1801 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000008e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Some common problems are exception code 0x80000003.  This means a hard
coded breakpoint or assertion was hit, but this system was booted
/NODEBUG.  This is not supposed to happen as developers should never have
hardcoded breakpoints in retail code, but ...
If this happens, make sure a debugger gets connected, and the
system is booted /DEBUG.  This will let us see why this breakpoint is
happening.
Arguments:
Arg1: c000001d, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 8e406801, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 807dfb8c, Trap Frame
Arg4: 00000000

Debugging Details:
------------------

***** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.

*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!KPRCB                                      ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!KPRCB                                      ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************

ADDITIONAL_DEBUG_TEXT:  
Use '!findthebuild' command to search for the target build information.
If the build information is available, run '!findthebuild -s ; .reload' to set symbol path and load symbols.

MODULE_NAME: USBPORT

FAULTING_MODULE: 8284a000 nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  49ee93d2

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc000001d - {EXCEPTION}  Illegal Instruction  An attempt was made to execute an illegal instruction.

FAULTING_IP: 
USBPORT+1801
8e406801 8b4510          mov     eax,dword ptr [ebp+10h]

TRAP_FRAME:  807dfb8c -- (.trap 0xffffffff807dfb8c)
ErrCode = 00000000
eax=00000050 ebx=00000002 ecx=859157c0 edx=00000000 esi=85915720 edi=84915814
eip=8e406801 esp=807dfc00 ebp=807dfc0c iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00210206
USBPORT+0x1801:
8e406801 8b4510          mov     eax,dword ptr [ebp+10h] ss:0010:807dfc1c=00000007
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 8e407879 to 8e406801

FAILED_INSTRUCTION_ADDRESS: 
USBPORT+1801
8e406801 8b4510          mov     eax,dword ptr [ebp+10h]

STACK_TEXT:  
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
807dfc0c 8e407879 85915028 85915720 00000007 USBPORT+0x1801
807dfc30 8e407efc 85915028 85915720 00000000 USBPORT+0x2879
807dfc48 8e407e0f 85915028 85915720 00000000 USBPORT+0x2efc
807dfc78 828a2b15 85915c70 85915028 00000000 USBPORT+0x2e0f
807dfcd4 828a2978 807c3120 807c8800 00000000 nt+0x58b15
807dfd20 828a2798 00000000 0000000e 00000000 nt+0x58978
807dfd24 00000000 0000000e 00000000 00000000 nt+0x58798


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
USBPORT+1801
8e406801 8b4510          mov     eax,dword ptr [ebp+10h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  USBPORT+1801

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

IMAGE_NAME:  USBPORT.SYS

BUCKET_ID:  WRONG_SYMBOLS

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> lmnt
start    end        module name
80bc2000 80bca000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Wed Apr 22 01:07:23 2009 (49EEA60B)
82813000 8284a000   hal      halmacpi.dll Tue Apr 21 23:08:30 2009 (49EE8A2E)
8284a000 82c59000   nt       ntkrnlpa.exe Tue Apr 21 23:13:18 2009 (49EE8B4E)
82e03000 82e74000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Wed Apr 22 01:05:20 2009 (49EEA590)
82e74000 82e85000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Wed Apr 22 01:09:07 2009 (49EEA673)
82e85000 82e8d000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Wed Apr 22 01:01:42 2009 (49EEA4B6)
82e8d000 82ecf000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:08:36 2009 (49EE8A34)
82ecf000 82f7a000   CI       CI.dll       Wed Apr 22 01:08:59 2009 (49EEA66B)
82f7a000 82feb000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Apr 21 23:09:01 2009 (49EE8A4D)
82feb000 82ff9000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Apr 21 23:08:47 2009 (49EE8A3F)
88400000 88421000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Apr 21 23:23:20 2009 (49EE8DA8)
88423000 8846b000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:08:37 2009 (49EE8A35)
8846b000 88474000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Apr 21 23:08:46 2009 (49EE8A3E)
88474000 8847c000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Apr 21 23:08:33 2009 (49EE8A31)
8847c000 884a6000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:08:40 2009 (49EE8A38)
884a6000 884b1000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Tue Apr 21 23:44:49 2009 (49EE92B1)
884b1000 884c2000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:08:57 2009 (49EE8A49)
884c2000 884d2000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:08:47 2009 (49EE8A3F)
884d2000 8851d000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:09:06 2009 (49EE8A52)
8851d000 88524000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:08:44 2009 (49EE8A3C)
88524000 88532000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Apr 21 23:08:40 2009 (49EE8A38)
88532000 88548000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Apr 21 23:08:51 2009 (49EE8A43)
88548000 88551000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:08:39 2009 (49EE8A37)
88551000 88574000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Apr 21 23:08:42 2009 (49EE8A3A)
88574000 8857d000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue Mar 10 19:22:16 2009 (49B6F628)
8857d000 885b1000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:08:39 2009 (49EE8A37)
885b1000 885c2000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Apr 21 23:19:22 2009 (49EE8CBA)
885c2000 885e0000   TPkd     TPkd.sys     Thu May 21 17:36:27 2009 (4A15C95B)
885e0000 885ee000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:08:49 2009 (49EE8A41)
88600000 88608000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Wed Apr 22 00:00:11 2009 (49EE964B)
88608000 88613000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:08:46 2009 (49EE8A3E)
88616000 88745000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:09:31 2009 (49EE8A6B)
88745000 88770000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:09:19 2009 (49EE8A5F)
88770000 88783000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:09:16 2009 (49EE8A5C)
88783000 887e0000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:31:04 2009 (49EE8F78)
887e0000 887ee000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:08:34 2009 (49EE8A32)
887ee000 887f7000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:08:38 2009 (49EE8A36)
887f7000 887ff000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Wed Apr 22 00:00:11 2009 (49EE964B)
88800000 8880c000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:23:17 2009 (49EE8DA5)
8880c000 88819000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Apr 21 23:21:46 2009 (49EE8D4A)
8881f000 88826000   Null     Null.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:08:37 2009 (49EE8A35)
88826000 8882d000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Tue Apr 21 23:43:27 2009 (49EE925F)
88834000 888eb000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue May 12 22:31:34 2009 (4A0A3106)
888eb000 88929000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Apr 21 23:10:05 2009 (49EE8A8D)
88929000 8894e000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:32:15 2009 (49EE8FBF)
8894e000 8895e000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:11:32 2009 (49EE8AE4)
8895e000 88990000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:10:25 2009 (49EE8AA1)
88990000 889a1000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:08:52 2009 (49EE8A44)
889a1000 889c6000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Apr 21 23:08:43 2009 (49EE8A3B)
889c6000 889d3000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Tue Apr 21 23:44:19 2009 (49EE9293)
889d3000 889de000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Tue Apr 21 23:08:41 2009 (49EE8A39)
889de000 889e7000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Tue Apr 21 23:08:39 2009 (49EE8A37)
889e7000 889f8000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Apr 21 23:10:11 2009 (49EE8A93)
889f8000 88a00000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:00:11 2009 (49EE964B)
88a00000 88b45000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue May 12 22:32:47 2009 (4A0A314F)
88b45000 88b76000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Apr 21 23:09:26 2009 (49EE8A66)
88b76000 88b7e380   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Tue Apr 21 23:26:29 2009 (49EE8E65)
88b7f000 88bbd000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:08:58 2009 (49EE8A4A)
88bbd000 88bc5000   spldr    spldr.sys    Wed Mar 25 15:16:08 2009 (49CA82F8)
88bc5000 88bf2000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Apr 21 23:19:32 2009 (49EE8CC4)
88bf2000 88bfa000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Apr 21 23:08:27 2009 (49EE8A2B)
8d03e000 8d055000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:09:29 2009 (49EE8A69)
8d055000 8d060000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Apr 21 23:09:31 2009 (49EE8A6B)
8d060000 8d078e00   avgtdix  avgtdix.sys  Mon Apr 06 09:42:27 2009 (49DA06C3)
8d079000 8d0ab000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:09:39 2009 (49EE8A73)
8d0ab000 8d105000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:09:58 2009 (49EE8A86)
8d105000 8d10c000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:52:24 2009 (49EE9478)
8d10c000 8d12a000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:52:32 2009 (49EE9480)
8d12a000 8d138000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:52:28 2009 (49EE947C)
8d138000 8d152000   serial   serial.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:44:02 2009 (49EE9282)
8d152000 8d165000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:53:29 2009 (49EE94B9)
8d165000 8d175000   termdd   termdd.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:00:07 2009 (49EE9647)
8d175000 8d1b6000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:11:43 2009 (49EE8AEF)
8d1b6000 8d1c0000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Apr 21 23:09:25 2009 (49EE8A65)
8d1c0000 8d1ca000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Apr 21 23:16:49 2009 (49EE8C21)
8d1ca000 8d1d6000   discache discache.sys Tue Apr 21 23:21:34 2009 (49EE8D3E)
8d227000 8d28b000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Apr 21 23:12:21 2009 (49EE8B15)
8d28b000 8d2a3000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Apr 21 23:11:34 2009 (49EE8AE6)
8d2a3000 8d2b1000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Apr 21 23:20:31 2009 (49EE8CFF)
8d2b1000 8d2b6280   avgmfx86 avgmfx86.sys Sat Jun 06 23:38:40 2009 (4A2B3640)
8d2b7000 8d307580   avgldx86 avgldx86.sys Tue Jun 23 08:46:08 2009 (4A40CE90)
8d308000 8d327000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:52:38 2009 (49EE9486)
8d327000 8d3de000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:23:48 2009 (49EE8DC4)
8dc08000 8e35a9c0   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Thu Feb 26 21:10:39 2009 (49A74B9F)
8e35b000 8e394000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:22:57 2009 (49EE8D91)
8e394000 8e3cd000   e1y6032  e1y6032.sys  Mon Aug 18 17:44:37 2008 (48A9ED45)
8e3cd000 8e3d8000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:49:34 2009 (49EE93CE)
8e405000 8e44f000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Apr 21 23:49:38 2009 (49EE93D2)
8e44f000 8e45e000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:49:40 2009 (49EE93D4)
8e45e000 8e47d000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Apr 21 23:49:20 2009 (49EE93C0)
8e47d000 8e4a9000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Tue Apr 21 23:50:20 2009 (49EE93FC)
8e4a9000 8e4b3000   serenum  serenum.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:43:55 2009 (49EE927B)
8e4b3000 8e4c5000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Apr 21 23:08:27 2009 (49EE8A2B)
8e4c5000 8e4d2000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Tue Apr 21 23:43:54 2009 (49EE927A)
8e4d2000 8e4e4000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Tue Apr 21 23:53:30 2009 (49EE94BA)
8e4e4000 8e4fc000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:53:07 2009 (49EE94A3)
8e4fc000 8e507000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Apr 21 23:52:58 2009 (49EE949A)
8e507000 8e52a000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:53:08 2009 (49EE94A4)
8e52a000 8e542000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Tue Apr 21 23:53:24 2009 (49EE94B4)
8e542000 8e559000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:53:17 2009 (49EE94AD)
8e559000 8e570000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:53:30 2009 (49EE94BA)
8e570000 8e57a000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Wed Apr 22 00:01:12 2009 (49EE9688)
8e57a000 8e587000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Apr 21 23:08:39 2009 (49EE8A37)
8e587000 8e594000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Apr 21 23:08:39 2009 (49EE8A37)
8e594000 8e595380   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:43:34 2009 (49EE9266)
8e596000 8e5ca000   ks       ks.sys       Tue Apr 21 23:43:43 2009 (49EE926F)
8e5ca000 8e5d8000   umbus    umbus.sys    Tue Apr 21 23:50:03 2009 (49EE93EB)
8f02c000 8f070000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Apr 21 23:50:25 2009 (49EE9401)
8f070000 8f081000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Apr 21 23:53:01 2009 (49EE949D)
8f081000 8f0d1000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:50:10 2009 (49EE93F2)
8f0d1000 8f100000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Apr 21 23:49:26 2009 (49EE93C6)
8f100000 8f119000   drmk     drmk.sys     Wed Apr 22 00:40:17 2009 (49EE9FB1
```
It's being caused by your USB ports.

Open an elevated command prompt (*Start*>t5ype *cmd*>right-click>*Run as administrator*) and run the command *sfc /scannow*. If it prompts to restart, do so.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

Here's the header from the dump file:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\101209-42479-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7100 MP (4 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7100.0.x86fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x8284a000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82992810
Debug session time: Wed Sep 30 00:14:38.387 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:13.353
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBPORT.SYS, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for USBPORT.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for USBPORT.SYS
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1000008E, {c000001d, 8e406801, 807dfb8c, 0}

***** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.
```
Notice that the symbol file path is the correct path specified in the Debugging Tools help files. This means that there's something else causing the bad symbols

Then notice that it's build 7100 of Win7 (the RC) that is running. Microsoft doesn't often post public symbols for beta/RC software - and most recently they have posted the RTM symbols (which will supercede any beta/RC symbols). This is most likely the reason that the symbols are incorrect.

This makes researching the BSOD's harder - but it's still better than not having any info at all. 

The first parameter of the error message (c000001d) indicates that this was caused by an illegal instruction. As the USB ports are involved this is most likely due to a problem with a USB device driver.

I'd suggest running Driver Verifier according to these instructions:


> Using Driver Verifier is an iffy proposition. Most times it'll crash and it'll tell you what the driver is. But sometimes it'll crash and won't tell you the driver. Other times it'll crash before you can log in to Windows. If you can't get to Safe Mode, then you'll have to resort to offline editing of the registry to disable Driver Verifier.
> 
> So, I'd suggest that you first backup your stuff and then make sure you've got access to another computer so you can contact us if problems arise. Then make a System Restore point (so you can restore the system using the Vista Startup Repair feature).
> 
> ...


----------



## Rasmus Hoell (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

I did the cfs scannow and it did not find anything. I´ve attached a screenshot.

I´ve also followed the driver verifier procedure, but I got no blue screen (the computer just reboots), and there is no updated minidump og memory files.

Keeping in mind, that I am not able to install windows on a software-free harddisk (with no other hard disks attached either), the situation would suggest a physical problem in the hardware, right?
I mention this, because it seems to me that the tests are focusing on the drivers for the devices. Would it not be physical hardware that would prevent a windows install from loading in the first place?

In relation to the USB ports, it might be relevant to say, that I don´t have any of the front panel ports connected to the motherboard (I only use the integrated back-panel ports). On the computer where I used this Windows 7 harddisk, I had the front panels connected. I just disassembled them on my new computer to eliminate them as a cause for the error. Would that lead to the USB-error in the minidump and memory reports?


----------



## Rasmus Hoell (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

This post has been dead for a couple of months, but I think it is appropriate that I announce what i would call a resolvement of the problem.

In spite of the numerous clean ram-tests I´d run, I finally decided try out different ram. I borrowed a Corsair-stick from a friend, and to my amazement, I was able to install windows and run it. Apperantly with no problems. I then returned my own ram-sticks to the dealer. I bought 4x2GB Corsair XMS2 instead.
Now I didn´t get the IRQL_Not_Less_or_Equal BSOD, so these ram were in fact working. From then on it ran in a quite stable manner, although the computer sometimes deep-froze. All input devices were frozen, and my only option was to use the reset-button. On some occasions, this freeze generated a minidump that refered to the file nvlddmkm.sys (a Nvidia-driver file). So the problem was obviously related to the graphics card.

After updating drivers and following various procedures found on the net that related to this (a lot of people seem to have had this particular problem with Nvidia GPU´s and Win7), I experienced the same problems. No change whatsoever.

I began to suspect video Ram, because I could provoke the freeze by running the hardware-rating tool in Windows 7. At the time when it started to test the video-card, the freeze happened at a completely predicatable spot.

Running a video memory stress test didn´t show any errors, though (http://mikelab.kiev.ua/index_en.php?page=PROGRAMS/vmt_en). So it seemed like a dead end again.

I was, however, able to run in a quite stable manner if I ran win XP with the graphics hardware acceleration turned to a minimum. My inference was, that heavy load on the graphics card at some point would cause the system to run into bad ram-sectors on the GPU, which would cause a crash. I returned the GPU, but got it thrown back in my face with the message, that nothing was wrong with the card. I refused to believe that.

I bet my luck and bought another GPU (this time the brand Sapphire), and guess what, I´ve run my computer for 3 weeks now with absolutely no issues whatsoever, compared to daily crashes with the Nvidia GPU

So this whole story boils down to probably a set af incomatible RAM-sticks, and a probably defective video card (because a card of the same type ran smoothly in my previous computer).

With this load of (involuntarily gained experience), I have a few morales to preach...

1st: Use diagnostic tools, but don´t trust them blindly! Both my RAM-tests and video memory tests ran with no errors, but changing exactly these components brought positive changes to the performance of my system. Ergo, there must have been at least some kind of incompatibility, if the components were not damaged

2nd: Don´t event trust the judgements of compaines who manufacture or deal with your hardware.

3rd: Even the most obscure problems do have a solution. It might take days, even weeks or months of frustration, but there IS a solution. Thankfully, there are lots of nice and competent people on the internet, not to mention this very forum, that are more than willing to help.

Finally I would like to thank all of you who´ve spent time and energy on helping me here. I really appreciate it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Newly built PC: IRQL not less or equal BSOD error upon boot!*

glad you have it sorted and posting what fixed the problem


----------

